# successful iguana hunt



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

I went out the other day to my iguana hunting grounds and shot at a lot of iguanas. I say shot at, because, wow, did it shoot a lot of glass marbles! Most of them went whizzing by the iguanas - they heard them as they passed by.

I went right out to my hunting grounds (the neighbor's yard a few houses down) where the iguanas sit out on the rock jetty at the end of my canal. My misses just sail out into the Atlantic Ocean. A lot of them sailed out there that day. I shot a few practice rounds of my glass marbles at the tons of plastic trash that washes up every day. I wasn't doing too good on the plastic. There were a lot of iguanas out, so I went after them.

Most of them I scared back into their holes in the rip rap. I managed to hit one square in the head finally, after whizzing them right and left. He fell into the water - fortunately a long palm frond was lying there that I fished him out with.

I dressed it out - that's my skinning/dressing rig it is tied up to - strip the skin and pull off strips, gut it, chop off feet and head - ready for the kitchen! It went right in the toaster oven with some bbq sauce on it. Pretty tasty!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds like a fun hunting game. Always wanted to do that, closest thing here is hunting squirrels hiding from the Hawks since they flatten out and stay still on a tree branch. Good kill


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your success ! If you're using 5/8 inch marbles you can do it with less latex than shown in the picture . A 25 mm to 20mm taper will do fine with 5/8 " glass . More latex increases draw weight without increased speed returns with specific ammo weights . More latex doesn't always make more speed . With the lighter hold you will be more accurate with head shots . Use marbles you can see in flight to train your brain and muscle memory . Good shooting !


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks treefork! I'll try going to lighter bands with the marbles. I had been shooting a lot more accurate before I changed the bands, and using 3/8" 55 gn. steel balls. The HTC came from Bill Hays with 24 mm straight bands 8.5" between ties - I'm drawing to 29" between ties or 340%. The band's I was shooting the iguanas with are 31/25 taper 6" long = 480%.

The other thing I noticed while shooting is that my marbles aren't all the same size. I measured a few when I got back, and I found diameters from 13.1 to 14.9 mm, weights from 45 to 66 grains.

I now have some lead balls - .38 and .44 caliber, 89 and 125 grain, thanks to raventree78, I'm going to try them out and see if I can get some accuracy with them, and enough velocity for good kill shots.

Sent from my SM-T670 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Will have enough velocity yet your accuracy is the make tot break point. I feel I could down one with a 3/8 if needed yet not ideal. Use .38 leads and 25-20 mm tbg or gzk latex and see how you do

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice, enjoy your meal!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Are those critters considered varmints down there. We saw some really large ones when we were vacationing in Porto Rico.

GP


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations, I am happy you got one and was able to enjoy a meal for your efforts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

Iguanas are non native and are pests. They are vegetarians - they eat native vegetation and anything we try to grow. I've lost lots of tomatoes to them, and couldn't get a papaya plant to grow before they ate them to the ground. I've seen over 50 in a mile driving down the highway (US1). They have no natural predators except for me and a few other guys, and they lay 40 or so eggs several times a year.

Come on down and help hunt them! They really are delicious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty cool. I wonder how igunana jerky would be? Gator jerky is delicious.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had curried iguana. It was good!


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

Yum! I'll try that on the next hunt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

K2MAN said:


> Yum! I'll try that on the next hunt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google "guyanese curried iguana". ????


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Let me guess it tast like chicken


----------



## XJOCK21 (Sep 17, 2021)

treefork said:


> Congratulations on your success ! If you're using 5/8 inch marbles you can do it with less latex than shown in the picture . A 25 mm to 20mm taper will do fine with 5/8 " glass . More latex increases draw weight without increased speed returns with specific ammo weights . More latex doesn't always make more speed . With the lighter hold you will be more accurate with head shots . Use marbles you can see in flight to train your brain and muscle memory . Good shooting !


*9' Inch flat band w/ 3/8' steel ball / 3/8 clay do the trick? Kill equanas? Head shot etc. *


----------

